# C2 vs Cam 1/2 Pro Elite.



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

I have been shooting a Pro Elite with Cam 1/2. Everyone is telling me how much they like the C2's on that bow. So it is time for me to order my shooter bow soon and I was thinking about ordering another Pro with C2's, but I need and Ultra Elite for outdoors too. So can anyone tell me if it is worth ordering another Pro just for the C2's, are they THAT much different? What did you like about it over the Cam 1/2?


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

I may be misreading your statement, but the C2's are available for the UltraElite. It's also going to be interesting to hear how the Cam.5 Plus is going to compare to the C2's. I have read that some people think the two cams are going to be very close and the Cam.5 PLus being adjustable.

I have a 2006 UltraElite that I'm thinking of changing over to C2 or maybe Cam.5 PLus. Looking at the tune charts it appears the Elite have stayed the same fro 06 to 08.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

WilliamsTD said:


> I may be misreading your statement, but the C2's are available for the UltraElite. It's also going to be interesting to hear how the Cam.5 Plus is going to compare to the C2's. I have read that some people think the two cams are going to be very close and the Cam.5 PLus being adjustable.
> 
> I have a 2006 UltraElite that I'm thinking of changing over to C2 or maybe Cam.5 PLus. Looking at the tune charts it appears the Elite have stayed the same fro 06 to 08.


If I was to order a Ultra (for outdoors ) it would be with C2's. I am asking about cam 1/2 vs C2's to see if I should get a new indoor bow with C2's over the cam 1/2 or just stay with the cam 1/2 bow I have.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am assuming that the C2's are similar to the old spirals...if so I prefered them to the cam 1/2's when I shot Hoyt. They were faster and had a much better back wall.

Why do you think you need an Ultra for outdoors? :noidea: I shot my Pro's for everything...indoors, field and 3D. There was only maybe a 5fps difference. I was getting around 290fps about 20-25 grains over IBO at 27.5" or so.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am assuming that the C2's are similar to the old spirals...if so I prefered them to the cam 1/2's when I shot Hoyt. They were faster and had a much better back wall.
> 
> Why do you think you need an Ultra for outdoors? :noidea: I shot my Pro's for everything...indoors, field and 3D. There was only maybe a 5fps difference. I was getting around 290fps about 20-25 grains over IBO at 27.5" or so.


IBO on the Pro I have is 295 with 3000's. I want a Ultra with 2000's and with C2's it would be 316. That's 21 fps faster.

Could I really get 280 fps out of a 28.5 draw 60# Pro Elite with 3000's?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> IBO on the Pro I have is 295 with 3000's. I want a Ultra with 2000's and with C2's it would be 316. That's 21 fps faster.
> 
> Could I really get 280 fps out of a 28.5 draw 60# Pro Elite with 3000's?


Why not get 2000s on the Pro? I shot that bow better with 2000's then 3000's. If you have 2000's on it the speed diff is VERY small.

But I still got 280 from it just had to shoot 5 grains or close to it...but that was at 27.5-27.75"


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why not get 2000s on the Pro? I shot that bow better with 2000's then 3000's. If you have 2000's on it the speed diff is VERY small.
> 
> But I still got 280 from it just had to shoot 5 grains or close to it...but that was at 27.5-27.75"


I actually think but don't positivly know that the 3000's fit me better. Although I have never shot the 2000's. I think at 28.5 I could go either way. I was just thinking that the 3000's were more forgiving and smoother. I guess I was thinking I would sacrifice that on an outdoor 3D bow and go with the speed so I could shoot lower #'s and still get 280 (the speed limit around here)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> I actually think but don't positivly know that the 3000's fit me better. Although I have never shot the 2000's. I think at 28.5 I could go either way. I was just thinking that the 3000's were more forgiving and smoother. I guess I was thinking I would sacrifice that on an outdoor 3D bow and go with the speed so I could shoot lower #'s and still get 280 (the speed limit around here)


I wouldn't really say that they are more forgiving...but the 3000's may fit you or what you like better....but it could also go the other way.

But like I said...with the C2's you shouldn't have anything to worry about with either limb speed wise.:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I wouldn't really say that they are more forgiving...but the 3000's may fit you or what you like better....but it could also go the other way.
> 
> But like I said...with the C2's you shouldn't have anything to worry about with either limb speed wise.:wink:


Good Morning Hornet,

Ya being at 28.5 I get alot of you could go either way stuff. Limbs are kinda expensive so I was thinking of going with 2000's on a Ultra for the speed with the second thought of maybe seeing how they fit and then knowing I could either go with them from now on or stay with 3000's. 

So maybe I could go with a Pro Elite C2 60# 2000 limbs. Get it in time to try it out on some indoor then set it up for 3D and the little FITA and Field were have around here. If I could do this and the Pro would shoot 280 fps I would do it!

Anyone have any hard numbers on a Pro set at 60 with 28.5 with C2's and 2000 limbs? Speed numbers and what arrow combo?


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Kevin Wilkey @Hoyt The young lad is full of info and willing to talk.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bob_Looney said:


> Kevin Wilkey @Hoyt The young lad is full of info and willing to talk.


Thanks Bob.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm not sure about your draw length but I just switched to C2 Cams on my XT2000 limbed ProElite. I have a 27.5 inch DL. At 56 lbs with a 305 grain arrow the speed was 272 fps. I would imagine if I cranked it up to 60 lbs I could easily get 280 fps. Hope this helps.


----------

